# Need ATV guidance



## SWNH (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in the market for a used 4x4 ATV. This is going to be strictly a WORK vehicle. I have 6 acres that I wish to selectively log for firewood and an occasional saw log. Terrain is too rough for my garden tractor and has some soft (but not quite swampy) spots. I'll be cutting just to MAKE a road (path?) before I can even get to the rear of the property where I want to start the "serious" cutting.

I briefly rode a 2003 Polaris Sportsman 700 and it's low range was not low enough. That sums up my experience with ATVs. 

My needs are basically mostly for hauling/skidding wood. So, now for the questions:

Which has a super low range tranny?
IRS or solid axle? Durability take precedence over comfort.
Engine size?  Going TO the wood is uphill, return trip loaded up is all downhill. 
Air or liquid cooled? Remember, I'm probably going to hit a top speed of 5mph.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## chelmbold (Nov 8, 2009)

I picked up a 99 grizzly 600 for about 4000. I pull 25 foot trees out of my woods with ease. Mostly in high range. I would expect that 700 would pull anything in low range even if it isn't that slow. If you're that worried about being able to pull the trees out just get any quad and they make log lifts trailers to pick up the front of the log.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, I plan to build a skidding arch. I only plan to skid an occasional pine log of less than 16" diameter anyway and no more than 10ft. Anything larger will be bucked and split in the bush.


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 8, 2009)

Kawasaki mules, they make a 4x4 diesel model, the polaris 6x6 had a super low range, artic cat has a 600 single cyl with tons of low end.  solid axle caries weight better, and less strain on c.v. joints.  shaft driven would be ideal, and something with true 4x4.  all the top name brands are fairly durable, but the bigger the motor the more grunt it should have. liquid cooled seems to handle hard work better than air/oil cooled.


----------



## Wacky1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> I am in the market for a used 4x4 ATV. This is going to be strictly a WORK vehicle. I have 6 acres that I wish to selectively log for firewood and an occasional saw log. Terrain is too rough for my garden tractor and has some soft (but not quite swampy) spots. I'll be cutting just to MAKE a road (path?) before I can even get to the rear of the property where I want to start the "serious" cutting.
> 
> I briefly rode a 2003 Polaris Sportsman 700 and it's low range was not low enough. That sums up my experience with ATVs.
> 
> ...



I own a Yamaha, as you can see.  I have worked this bike hard.  And have a old, air-cooled, 91 honda 300 that I still use occasionally. Both are 4x4.  You need a 4x4 if you are going to do any pulling. As for the Grizzly it will overheat on short, slow pulling, long idle days but never had it die on me it is liquid cooled.  Solid axle Honda is most likely what I would buy next like a Honda Foreman.  They are strong reliable and do not overheat easily. IRS is mostly for comfort.  And my opinion the IRS is good if you do alot of trail riding, but if you are going to work on hilly terrain I would go with the straight axle.  It is more stable on the hills especially when loaded down.  I also have broke a front axle on my Grizzly and it was under warranty, they replaced it with a smaller diameter one, do not know why, maybe the travel was to great on the CV joint and the smaller one gets in less of a bind?  Anyway a great feature is the front differential lock on the Grizzly.  When you need extra pull just push a button, but hold on you have to fight torque steer with everything you got.  They may have eliminated this problem with the new power steering on the new ones, don't know haven't rode one yet.  
Hope this helps.  By the way the 300 Honda will pull nearly as much as the 600 Grizzly I have.  It isn't, however, nearly as fun and comfortable to ride.  It will work and just about pull anything you put behin it!!  Oh, they both have great Granny gears!!


----------



## richg (Nov 8, 2009)

A friend of mine owns a motorcycle/ATV repair shop. He said the only ATVs to consider are from Honda: Rancher, Foreman and Rincon. He scrounges incredible amounts of wood from behind his house with a Honda Foreman from places I thought would be impossible. You can find decent used ones on Craigslist, but you have to have the cash in hand and be ready to move as they sell quickly. I was going to go this route, but backed off, at least for the time being ;-))


----------



## wolfram (Nov 8, 2009)

Wacky1, I have a Yamaha Grizzly of the same vintage as yours.  I had the overheating problem too on slow moving/idling/pulling days and searched the net.  Found out that there was a "technical bulletin" on mine (not a recall.....).  It's called "The Heat Kit."  Problem appears to be that the fuel line's too close to the exhaust and side panels too restrictive and not letting heat escape.   Solution is insulating the fuel line and replacing the side panels with vented ones.  A related problem is the check valve (ie rollover valve) can cause a vapor-lock type of condition causing hiccups.  For more info, check out grizzlycentral.com.  Good luck!

PS  Grizzly plus log arch works extremely well here.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 8, 2009)

Probably most who post will post what they are using. I don't know what would be best. Heck, I used to haul wood and pull a few trees with a 250 Yamaha Timberwolf. Now I have a Kodiac (550? don't remember) and it does just fine. Just yesterday I was hauling a few pine trees; just pulled them on the ground. Had to use low range to start because it was uphill. Once up high range did fine. I also use this for plowing snow. I used to plow 5 or 6 driveways but am down to 3 now. I also plow a path to the woods where I want to cut.


----------



## quads (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> I am in the market for a used 4x4 ATV. This is going to be strictly a WORK vehicle. I have 6 acres that I wish to selectively log for firewood and an occasional saw log. Terrain is too rough for my garden tractor and has some soft (but not quite swampy) spots. I'll be cutting just to MAKE a road (path?) before I can even get to the rear of the property where I want to start the "serious" cutting.
> 
> I briefly rode a 2003 Polaris Sportsman 700 and it's low range was not low enough. That sums up my experience with ATVs.
> 
> ...


If it's going to be a strictly WORK vehicle, and considering the work you are planning to use it for, your ultimate choice would be a small utility tractor.

2nd choice would be a UTV, such as a Gator, Ranger, etc.

Unless you're going to also use it for pleasure, I wouldn't buy a regular type ATV.  That said, I use a 300cc Polaris Hawkeye for all my firewood gathering.  But, I also trail ride it for pleasure 2,000 miles per year.


----------



## Wacky1 (Nov 8, 2009)

wolfram said:
			
		

> Wacky1, I have a Yamaha Grizzly of the same vintage as yours.  I had the overheating problem too on slow moving/idling/pulling days and searched the net.  Found out that there was a "technical bulletin" on mine (not a recall.....).  It's called "The Heat Kit."  Problem appears to be that the fuel line's too close to the exhaust and side panels too restrictive and not letting heat escape.   Solution is insulating the fuel line and replacing the side panels with vented ones.  A related problem is the check valve (ie rollover valve) can cause a vapor-lock type of condition causing hiccups.  For more info, check out grizzlycentral.com.  Good luck!
> 
> PS  Grizzly plus log arch works extremely well here.


 
Yeah, had all that done, with the different side-vents and all, but still on hot days she still boils the gas!  Yesterday was about 67 pulled about 2 cords worth uphill with no problem!  Today will haul it to the barn to await my splitter that I need.  Running out of room in there, may have to rent one till I decide which to buy. Wish my Grizzly had a pto and a three point hitch!


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 8, 2009)

It's not what I'm packin', a Kawasaki Bayou 300; manual transmission for engine braking in hi and low range, If you;ll be encountering snow and ned a shiftless sled, a Prairie 300 will fill the bill. Both of these are also available as 400's, though much rarer, especially the Bayou............................


----------



## Wacky1 (Nov 8, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Peter SWNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are right Quads,  I am in the process of looking a tractor right now.  Just sold my old 2wd Ford 3000 diesel because I kept getting stuck in the rough stuff. I am currently looking at a 35 hp Mahindra or Massey.  Make sure, if you have ANY steep hills, get 4wd!!


----------



## blades (Nov 8, 2009)

Skid steer?


----------



## dougstove (Nov 8, 2009)

If you have soft spots before you start using the ATV, you will probably have springs, bogs or gullys by the time you are finished.
Around here, the ATV riding is changing the face of the countryside by breaking through the surface of the high water table, and unleashing springs and brooks.
What about a horse instead?  (only partly joking).


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd get this:
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/1457048404.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kei_ByF9DDE&feature=related


----------



## mike1234 (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought about an ATV, borrowed the neighbors, it was nice, but even with trailer not what I wanted.  So went with the Kubota RTV.  It goes anywhere, I added sides to the bed, so it will haul like crazy.  It has hauled 4 cords on paths that it made.  I think for firewood, an UTV or RTV makes for sense than an ATV.  The trick of course is finding used, and not used up, I looked for months, and finally bought new.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 9, 2009)

blades said:
			
		

> Skid steer?



If money was no object, I'd get a tracked CAT skidsteer with all the attachments!


----------



## SWNH (Nov 9, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> I'd get this:
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/1457048404.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kei_ByF9DDE&feature=related



Now that looks interesting! Perfect yard mule. Thanks for the suggestion, Brian. There's a larger model in CT that might be worth a road trip.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2009)

Be aware . . . anyone and everyone who has an ATV will probably, most naturally, tell you why their brand ATV is the best . . . because of course none of us would want to say I bought a complete piece of junk for $7,000 and it has been a terrible waste of money.  That said . . .

First . . . a confession . . . I am an unabashed Honda lover. 

Second . . . another confession . . . while I am president of an ATV Club, the truth is I do far more work with my ATV than I do trail riding . . . even though the road I live on is an ATV Access Route. I really would love to do more trail riding, but the truth of the matter is my ATV was bought mostly for work . . . the pleasure riding is just the icing on the cake.

I have a 450 Honda Foreman which I use to plow my driveway, do yard work, haul the spliter around and haul out wood . . . this past summer in fact I used my ATV to twitch out several 4 foot loads of wood (3-5 4 foot wood in various diamaters x 3) . . . so what I am saying is that this ATV is a real work horse.

Newer Foremans now = 500 cc engines. But, anything 350-400 cc should be fine for what you need . . . but of course as guys we always believe bigger is better!  My Foreman offers the solid rear axle vs. independent rear suspension -- I find it to be less tippy feeling compared to ATVs with IRS (the trade off being it is not as smooth for trail riding.) My ATV also has a lower center of gravity compared to many ATVs -- again, good for work and riding on uneven ground, but it means it also doesn't have quite as much ground clearance . . . although if the truth be told a couple of inches generally doesn't make that much of a difference. 

I have never had a heating issue . . . but this is also air-cooled with a fan assisting the cooling process when needed. This ATV is built for work . . . quite honestly, I sometimes wish I had a little more top end speed when trail riding, but this is offset by a low and slow first gear which can really haul. 

As I said, I suspect most ATVs 300 cc+ would fit the bill . . .  the Honda does have a few negatives in my opinion. First, it doesn't offer a lot of new tech or fancy doo-dads -- Honda always seems to be lagging behind other manufacturers when it comes to "new" tech as it seems as though their corporate philosophy is stick with what works until customer demand is such that they will start to change. Second, Hondas seem to be pricey. Finally, they might not have the vaunted "true" 4WD -- although the truth of the matter is I have never felt that not having "true" 4WD is an issue . . . the few times I have been stuck in a mud hole while trail riding I simply had to apply my front brakes or rear brakes and all four tires would hook up.

My honest opinion . . . check out the Foreman . . . but also check out some of the other manufacturers.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Nov 9, 2009)

I keep mine in 1st or 2nd gear.and for work only!


----------



## MNBobcat (Nov 9, 2009)

I owned an ATV magazine for many years and professionally tested and wrote ATV reviews.  The person who posted, "He said the only ATVs to consider are from Honda: Rancher, Foreman and Rincon" was spot-on with his recommendation.  

Honda ATVs are by far the most reliable.  The data comes from surveys of owners.   For a work ATV, the Hondas can't be beat.  I wouldn't recommend buying a Honda if a person is interested in performance -- most Honda 4x4s ride like a tractor.  But if you want an ATV for hard work around the farm and in the woods, buy a large displacement, liquid-cooled Honda 4x4 ATV.  I prefer a manual (non-belt drive) shift ATV for work use because you have a lot more control over your speed.  If, for example, you drop your ATV into first gear you have an available speed range limited by how fast you can go in first gear.  Whereas, the ATVs with the automatic transmissions (belt drive) don't have that same limited range of operating speed.  If you punch the throttle by accident, you will get a surprise.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 9, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> I prefer a manual (non-belt drive) shift ATV for work use because you have a lot more control over your speed.  If, for example, you drop your ATV into first gear you have an available speed range limited by how fast you can go in first gear.  Whereas, the ATVs with the automatic transmissions (belt drive) don't have that same limited range of operating speed.  If you punch the throttle by accident, you will get a surprise.



THAT is exactly what I experienced with the one I tried. Now I know why...

The terrain on my property is quite rough...deep forest duff, lots of rocks and stumps buried under moss, etc. It'll take awhile just to hack a navigable path thru it. But that is part of my enjoyment of the land.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 9, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> I prefer a manual (non-belt drive) shift ATV for work use because you have a lot more control over your speed.  If, for example, you drop your ATV into first gear you have an available speed range limited by how fast you can go in first gear.  Whereas, the ATVs with the automatic transmissions (belt drive) don't have that same limited range of operating speed.  If you punch the throttle by accident, you will get a surprise.


More importantly (imho), on downhills your speed is controlled by the engine and transmission rather than relying on the brakes. Just be sure to select the proper gear (err on the safe side) before starting down the hill.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 10, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> MNBobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, many of the ATV manufacturers use "engine braking" to slow down the ATV when going downhill . . . although I'm like Bobact . . . I prefer the "manual" transmission . . . heck I don't even like the shift on the handlebars electronic shifting . . . just one more thing to go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> I keep mine in 1st or 2nd gear.and for work only!



That's a very slick deal you got going on there!


----------



## Tony H (Nov 13, 2009)

I have an older Polaris 400 I use around the yard for hauling wood trailers, splitter, and plowing I have found it does pretty good with all that and even pulls a loaded 6x8 trailer with 2' sides no problem that being said for what you want I would be interested in a compact tractor . My neighbor has one a cub cadet with  forks a blade or a bucket  and with AWD he takes it thru some heavy mud I would never make it thru with the 4wheeler however while I have 2000.00 invested he is well over 10,000 . I saw a show on discovery where they were using mules for logging and said it was inexpensive and worked well , not sure I would want to take care of the mules year round but ?
Like was mentioned earlier the honda is top of the heap with the 4wheeler and Kubota with the tractor but as usual they demand top dollar.
\


----------



## Fi-Q (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't own an atv yet.... but I've tried and work with many... and lots of friends have all kind....

Mepersonnally, for what I want t do with an atv, I'm not decide yet.......

Bt you, for what you want to do...... hnda forman,r even the older 300 4x4, depneding on yor budge... but I've seen some older honda been eat up by 2-3 generation of redneck... and the are still running.... Most reliable machine aroud.

es the foreman ride like a tractor, have a very low top speed (Wich is why I won't have a foreman...) but the are build tough...... Go with a foreman or an older honda 4x4 (if in good shape).

The grand father of my friend have a Honda 2x4 200cc 1984..... he have been hunting, riding and hauling / skinding approx 20 cord of bunring wood a year since 1984.... never open neither the engine or the tranny... still running strong.....


----------



## richg (Nov 15, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> I keep mine in 1st or 2nd gear.and for work only!



That has to be one of the best setups I have ever seen. OK, where do you get that stuff, I WANT THAT!


----------



## SWNH (Nov 18, 2009)

How about a 6x6? Are these too unwieldy in the woods?


----------



## quads (Nov 18, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> How about a 6x6? Are these too unwieldy in the woods?


6x6 would be ok.  No less maneuverable in the woods than a tractor.


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 18, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Peter SWNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah- and the dumpbox, while a neat idea is probably too small for your wood gathering endeavers


----------



## quads (Nov 18, 2009)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think some of them have stake pockets, so he could probably build little sides on it and haul slightly more.  Regardless, it will haul more than a 4x4 ATV would on a regular rack, which I think is what he was planning to purchase in the beginning anyway and pull a trailer.  The dump box would be a nice place to haul the saw, gas, maul, etc.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 19, 2009)

Choosing an ATV is as difficult as choosing a stove!

I'm not looking for what is the "best" one, just trying to match features/technology to my (perceived) needs. I would like to thank you all for your insight, advice, experience, and comments. I will post pics once I get one (which will be within a couple weeks).


----------



## mkt1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know about your area but around here you can pick up a decent 8N ford tractor for about $2500 and it usually comes with a brush hog,or finish mower with it,and they are pretty simple to work on as the use gasoline instead of diesel.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 20, 2009)

M said:
			
		

> I don't know about your area but around here you can pick up a decent 8N ford tractor for about $2500 and it usually comes with a brush hog,or finish mower with it,and they are pretty simple to work on as the use gasoline instead of diesel.




Ummmm....no. While I am quite capable for working on antique machinery, I won't anymore. Did enough of that with my previous antique car hobby. Totally lost interest.


----------



## SWNH (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I finally got one. 2003 Polaris 500 6x6. I put sides on it so capacity is now about 25 cubic feet. Did some dead-fall clearing of my land this afternoon and hauled a few loads of pine and maple. Works great! Crawls over everything. No need for a trailer at the moment.


----------



## atvdave (Nov 22, 2009)

PINEBURNER said:
			
		

> Kawasaki mules, they make a 4x4 diesel model



This is what I use (the gas model 610). I traverse on very hilly terrain, mud, and streams on my family's 60 acres. The Mule works great.


----------



## quads (Nov 23, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> Well, I finally got one. 2003 Polaris 500 6x6. I put sides on it so capacity is now about 25 cubic feet. Did some dead-fall clearing of my land this afternoon and hauled a few loads of pine and maple. Works great! Crawls over everything. No need for a trailer at the moment.


That's great!


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Nov 23, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> Well, I finally got one. 2003 Polaris 500 6x6. I put sides on it so capacity is now about 25 cubic feet. Did some dead-fall clearing of my land this afternoon and hauled a few loads of pine and maple. Works great! Crawls over everything. No need for a trailer at the moment.



Don't know how I missed this thread?

I have a Polaris Sportsman 500. 2 years and 850 miles not a lick of problems.

You did GOOD!

By the way the nick name for polaris in the ATV world is PoPo's.


----------



## quads (Nov 23, 2009)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> I have a Polaris Sportsman 500. 2 years and 850 miles not a lick of problems.


I had an early '98 Sportsman 500 (without EBS) that I finally traded off with well over 10,000 miles.  It sure was a workhorse and other than a few sets of brake pads, trouble-free.  I have to giggle a little when I read posts about staying away from Polaris.  Maybe back in the 1980s?  They all make a quality product nowadays.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2009)

Monkey Wrench said:
			
		

> Peter SWNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or the Polaris bashers call it the very unflattering Poo.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> Well, I finally got one. 2003 Polaris 500 6x6. I put sides on it so capacity is now about 25 cubic feet. Did some dead-fall clearing of my land this afternoon and hauled a few loads of pine and maple. Works great! Crawls over everything. No need for a trailer at the moment.



Sharp looking . . . should get the job done!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> Monkey Wrench said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree . . . but that said . . . I believe all makes and models have their "Achilles Heel." I know with the Hondas it seems as though I'm always having issues with those darned drum brakes . . . other makes and models have parts that are known weak points.


----------



## quads (Nov 24, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true.  They all have their little things to not like about them.  If they didn't, nobody would ever upgrade and buy a new one!  I think Polaris has the brake pad thing licked now though.  The Sportsman (without EBS) needed them every 1000 or so.  My Hawkeye has 3000 miles on it now and has not needed brake pads yet.


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 24, 2009)

'grats on yer new toy, er tool for gathering firewood..................... °F


----------

